# Hourly rate



## Roscoe (Apr 18, 2011)

What's everyone charging per hour for plumbing work


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Uh-oh....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> What's everyone charging per hour for plumbing work


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

$115 per nautical hour


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Not enough


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

A lot. A whole lot. A tremendous amount. Enough that deadbeats never call.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If you have to ask, you cannot afford it.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

What no one going to say they are flat rate


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I only charge what it costs, and not one penny more.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> What's everyone charging per hour for plumbing work


 If I told you, I'd have to kill you, then I'd have to dispose of the body.

That's going to be expensive.

Should I bill your family an hourly rate or a flat rate for my services?:whistling2:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Easy everyone. Roscoe's just a good ole boy, never meanin' no harm.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

depends, is it side work or through a contractor? Do you want T&M or flat rate? Do you want putty or silicone? Wax rings, with or without horn? Grout or no grout on your water closet? cpvc, copper or pex? pvc or cast iron?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> depends, is it side work or through a contractor? Do you want T&M or flat rate? Do you want putty or silicone? Wax rings, with or without horn? Grout or no grout on your water closet? cpvc, copper or pex? pvc or cast iron?


 You neglected to ask him about his Sawzall preference and whether it's corded or cordless.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't forget truck or van

I charge more than a loft of bread, but cheaper than a battleship...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> Don't forget truck or van
> 
> I charge more than a loft of bread, but cheaper than a battleship...


 Truth be told, I charge less than I'd like to, but more than most folks are willing to pay.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Sometimes I dont charge but I dont want to talk about it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll tell you after about another 500 posts....:whistling2:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The appropriate amount needed to pay my obligations, and attempt to make a reasonable profit or in other words.....

A Fair Price!!! :laughing:


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I like to keep my average around 40 in town .. 40mph


----------



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

Sometimes not enough other times really not enough.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> What no one going to say they are flat rate


Flat rate is still based on an hourly rate

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

But to answer the question... $0.032 cents a second

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I pay people to fix their plumbing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> What no one going to say they are flat rate


 



I am flat rate. I prefer it rather than T&M.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I am flat rate. I prefer it rather than T&M.


But which sawzall do you prefer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> What no one going to say they are flat rate


We are definitely not a flat rate shop. We do however ALWAYS give the price before we start the work. :w00t:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Which one?


----------



## Kempsville (Aug 4, 2009)

PHCC contractors seem to come up with base hourly rate x 5 or 6 to get you close, as $20 per hour x 6 = $120 per billable hour.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

to much and not enough.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

how much you got. breid........:rockon:


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

Funny... getting an honest answer out of anyone is like asking you bout your feelings...

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> Funny... getting an honest answer out of anyone is like asking you bout your feelings...
> 
> Prescription Plumbing Inc
> P.O.Box 6378
> Oceanside, CA 92502


This is a public forum. I can see why there is reluctance to openly post the info. for all to read.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Charge as much as you can, if you think it's a little high, charge a bit more.
When you hear them squeal, you may have gotten close to enough


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

How many posts to get in the lounge? I may want to talk serious sometime


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KCplumber said:


> How many posts to get in the lounge? I may want to talk serious sometime


You've got 318 more to go....

Welcome Newbie....
Welcome Newbie....
Welcome Newbie....
Welcome Newbie....
Welcome Newbie....
Welcome Newbie....

Hint hint hint... :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> How many posts to get in the lounge? I may want to talk serious sometime


 



By then, it'll probably change...:laughing: Unless you get grandfathered in...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> How many posts to get in the lounge? I may want to talk serious sometime


 
What lounge, no one told me.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Do thanks count, cause I could thank everyone


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

And when you get to 4,000 posts, a whole new world is open to you. :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> What lounge, no one told me.


easttexasplumb
Jerker of turds

Join Date: Oct 2010
Location: Longview, TX
*Posts: 909*

Look down near the bottom on the main forum page....
See the "Business Lounge"????

Went you get in there newbies buy...

I'll have a Henri IV Dudognon Heritage Cognac... :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> And when you get to 4,000 posts, a whole new world is open to you. :thumbup:


Shhhhh don't tell them about that until they get close...

The forum will go all to hell if they start running up their post count now...:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> What lounge, no one told me.


By the way did you know you already have 25 posts in there...:laughing:

Try This I Don't Anticipate You Doing Very Well... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> Funny... getting an honest answer out of anyone is like asking you bout your feelings...


It's not about honesty, it's about what is appropriate to share where context can be lost. There are many here that will not give a price or rate over the phone to one supposed interested client. Why on Earth would you think that info would flow freely to the masses via an internet forum? When giving rates or prices, context means everything and here that can not be accomplished.

Looking for info about what other shops charge makes me think someone is trying to determine if their rate is correct. That is common but it is also stupid. The absolute most worthless bit of info regarding price is what another shop charges. PERIOD.

My apologies if the OP's intent was just curiosity. But if it was to assist in figuring his selling price then he is way off track already.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> By the way did you know you already have 25 posts in there...:laughing:
> 
> Try This I Don't Anticipate You Doing Very Well... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


 

It cost money for the test, I need your credit card number, you can pm it to me or just post to this thread.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> It's not about honesty, it's about what is appropriate to share where context can be lost. There are many here that will not give a price or rate over the phone to one supposed interested client. Why on Earth would you think that info would flow freely to the masses via an internet forum? When giving rates or prices, context means everything and here that can not be accomplished.
> 
> Looking for info about what other shops charge makes me think someone is trying to determine if their rate is correct. That is common but it is also stupid. The absolute most worthless bit of info regarding price is what another shop charges. PERIOD.
> 
> My apologies if the OP's intent was just curiosity. But if it was to assist in figuring his selling price then he is way off track already.


Very true, well put and I agree with your statement... Just get a kick out of the secrecey all employ.

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

MILEAGE FROM SHOP 30X1.00= $30.00
MILEGAE BACK TO SHOP 30X1.00= $30.00
TRAV. TIME RETURN .66 HOURS X $1OO= $66.00
LUNCH CHARGE OVER 10 MILES $20.00
"IF CUSTUMER SUPPLIED MATIERAL" SHOP SUPPLIES $50.00
TEACHING CHARGE $20.00
HOURS WORKED 1.25X100 $125.00
COFFEE BREAK .25 HOUR PAID $25.00
TAXES $18.30
TOTAL RE. & RE. WATER CLOSET $384.30

*IS THIS TOO MUCH TO CHANGE A CRAPPER :whistling2:*
NOT MY BILL BUT I WISH IT WAS :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ken53 said:


> ...TOTAL RE. & RE. WATER CLOSET $384.30
> 
> *IS THIS TOO MUCH TO CHANGE A CRAPPER....*


*

Would you buy a $384 toilet and sell it for $125? :laughing:

If it costs you $384 to provide the service then that is not to high. In fact, it is too low since I didn't see anything there for profit. So if that is your cost and you are not charging that much, then you have only three choices....

1. Continue to sell things for less than you paid for them and ask an attorney to get a court date for your bankruptcy.

2. Raise your price.

3. Lower your expenses.*


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Food for thought, not my rates


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are fair rates, but I don't get how you could charge 18 bucks for a closet auger, yet only 130 for a jetter....


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Will said:


> Those are fair rates, but I don't get how you could charge 18 bucks for a closet auger, yet only 130 for a jetter....


Those rates would put a company around here out of buisness. That's about what guys charge for side work. Posting rates online is interesting to see how much things vary from one region to the next but pretty much useless for anything else.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

Marlin said:


> Those rates would put a company around here out of buisness. That's about what guys charge for side work. Posting rates online is interesting to see how much things vary from one region to the next but pretty much useless for anything else.


It seems that you add the task to the labor rate on the top of the page.then it seems to be a fair rate

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Those are fair rates, but I don't get how you could charge 18 bucks for a closet auger, yet only 130 for a jetter....


Sheesh $18 for a closet auger won't even cover the time and gas getting there... :whistling2:

Add a "0" and we're close for both the auger and jetting!


----------

